# fixing my tank need advice



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

I am currently fining up my 75 gal tank and I got a piece of glass cut for it, but unfortunately the glass place cut it about 3mm too big. I told them this and they quoted me a price to recut it for me, but it would cost more than the original piece did.

so here is my question, can I sand a piece of glass down a bit and if so what would I use and how long would it take to do??

the glass is a little under 4' by 1' and is 5mm thick

any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Good luck trying to diamond saw 3mm for 4' if you mean too big in the 1' dimension !

There may be some hope if it is too "long" in the 4' direction. I think this is what you mean as a 75 g is more than 1' big.

But then I don't see why it would cost more than new piece if all you want is to shorten the 4 ft by 3mm.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

It's too big on the 1' side... So I would have to cut the length of 4' down by 3mm...

I can't understand why it would cost more either, especially that they cut the wrong size... They should fix it for free, but they aren't...

thanks


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Was it the shop who made the mistake and cut it 3mm too big? If so they should be fixing it right without any charge to you.
mmmm.. did they say the reason why they wouldn't do the fixing for free? You can try bitching about it.
Sounds fishy to me also about recutting cost more than the original piece considering you don't have to pay for the glass again.. should be just the regular fee they charge per cut.
You can take it to another place and have them cut the excess off..maybe it's going to be cheaper.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Apparently the person that cut and sold me the glass charged me wrong so in their eyes they lost profit on it and that's why it will cost more to fix their screw up... I am going to call around to a couple places and see if some one will make it narrower for me


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

I could be wrong , but I don't think that you can cut less than the thickness either. So 5mm glass would require at least 5mm to be trimmed. So you can't cut it down to the required dimension.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

The glass can be ground/ sanded down to the proper size; but it is a tedious process and if the glass is overheated or anything doesn't go exactly right , it could break.
That glass shop is practicing very poor customer relations by not re-cutting a piece to the proper dimension .


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

I did tell them that I would be blogging about their service on every site I could find and I got really, well, bitchy... But that didn't do the trick... I think I am going to stop sanding it and see if any glass place will try...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I would return the glass and demand a refund.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

me too , i dont know what the glass cost , but i bet a new store front window would be more... whats the name of this awesome glass shop so the rest of us can avoid it


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

If a glass shop is arguing about a small piece of glass that size, you probably should deal with a different shop. I deal with A-1 glass in Aldergrove and they have always been very fair with me. Give them a call @ 604 856 6550 ask for Brock.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Kingsway glass... Not very good at quoting either... Got a few different answers for the same size piece, I guess it was depending on who I talked to.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

That's very bad.. they should refund you the money or cut you a new piece at the exact dimension you wanted.
I dealt twice with this place called Candu Glass in Burnaby to cut me pieces for tank cover..prices were reasonable and actually it was referred by Anthony, one of our moderator.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Glass guys soften the edges and smooth out the ridges of the cuts with a belt sander usually. I'd assume since it is less then 1/8th of a inch you could probably gently run a belt sander along both edges and fix the problem yourself.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Ooohhh... Do you happen to have their address or phone number? That would be super awesome!

thanks <3



Captured Moments said:


> That's very bad.. they should refund you the money or cut you a new piece at the exact dimension you wanted.
> I dealt twice with this place called Candu Glass in Burnaby to cut me pieces for tank cover..prices were reasonable and actually it was referred by Anthony, one of our moderator.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Candu Glass Ltd 2345 Douglas Road Burnaby, British Columbia, V5C 5A9 Phone: 604-294-3781. Phone: 604-294-3751 - Fax: 604-294-3851


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Thanks!! I will give them a call in the morning!! You're all so awesome!!  <3


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, that's where I get all my glass cut for my tanks. Always a good price.

Candu Glass.

Anthony


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ohh i hate it when a business is like that, 
I have never had a bad exp with a glass shop yet , but i have had many dealings and I often worry im due . wish me luck with mine I am trying to price out a 4 x 4 x 4 cube out of acrylic, so far one place asked what type of silicone i wanted to seal the acrylic tank so i wont be going with them.

seems pretty crappy that they wouldnt just help you out and slice it off or even just cut one the proper size, sounds like a shady place.



sarcastickitten said:


> Kingsway glass... Not very good at quoting either... Got a few different answers for the same size piece, I guess it was depending on who I talked to.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

If their asking what to use to seal it... Yeah, I wouldn't go there either... In my experience acrylic is actually quite easy to work with...

Nonetheless I wish you a hearty good luck and maybe check to see if the Candu Glass place mentioned above works with acrylic... ;-)



macframalama said:


> View attachment 10181
> ohh i hate it when a business is like that,
> I have never had a bad exp with a glass shop yet , but i have had many dealings and I often worry im due . wish me luck with mine I am trying to price out a 4 x 4 x 4 cube out of acrylic, so far one place asked what type of silicone i wanted to seal the acrylic tank so i wont be going with them.
> 
> seems pretty crappy that they wouldnt just help you out and slice it off or even just cut one the proper size, sounds like a shady place.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

on the island ... i have been thinking of doing it myself but i need a plan for the euro bracing and i want to have the stand built before hand so i can do a pro plumbing job and just be done with it, 

this time no aww i should have or man if i would have just ... so im gonna go super slow and make it perfect, that and im trying to do it on the low so the wife wont have any "input" until i have it built and ready to come in the house , and then hit her with the . but im gonna shut this one down , lol so fingers crossed


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

That's what I was hoping to do while fixing my 75 gal.. Even got a really nice mirror for the back and then hopefully I can get some live landscaping done in it... I am trying to keep it cheap so when my parent's come over and they see it I can actually tell them that it was cheaper than it looks... But being a female and ex wife, I can understand your pain  good luck with your tank and wife (maybe a box of chocolates or a bottle of wine on the day you decide to bring it in to your house ;-) )


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if you want my advice do not do a mirror back, i dont know w at you plan on putting in there but I had a 90 with a mirror back and someone who owned it before siliconed the heck out of it and i couldnt get it off, never the less , i did a sw set up with the 90 and almost everything i had would be extra skittish with the mirror or try and fight the mirror, my tangs were all screwed up , and I hated it .... hate hate hate hated it, so its your call , and i know in theory it sounds like a good idea , but in my experience it was horrid, i actually sold the tank off really fast because i hated it so much..


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

maybe a case of wine lol, 

im gonna try and keep a lid on it for a bit , but im sure she will see my fish budget leaving the bank and no new fish , so my cover will be blown wide open sooner or later


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

I thought about it freaking out the fish... Good thing you told me it actually happens... I was going to have my Platys in it... I wonder if community fish would try and fight the mirror..

and the case of wine does sound much better lol ;-)


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

If you do choose to sand down the glass, be very careful about breathing in glass dust. If the particles are the right size and shape, your lungs will be carrying souvenirs for the rest of your life. You can reduce risk by wearing a proper respirator ($1 dust masks don't count) or by keeping the surface wet.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

with silica dust, do sanding in an open area and keep a steady trickle of water along the edge you are working on. it will prevent the particles from becoming airborne. What it does if you inhale it, is the same thing pretty much that asbestos does, causes your lungs to scar over time, reducing lung capacity. With silica though, they figured that you need to be in a dust cloud (or spray) from grinding, chipping, drilling, blasting out silica based products (concrete, tiles, glass, etc) for it to be above the threshold deemed hazardous.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

I am keeping the glass edge wet and I have a wet dry vac clamped to the dremmel so I haven't seen any dust clouds ;-)

thanks everyone!! I was really worried about the glass dust, good thing I have the vac!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I still think it is total bs they wont fix it...


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

I LOVE THIS PLACE!!! They are so friendly! Totally getting my glass here from now on! I decided to just get a brand new piece, but a little thicker and then just replace the whole bottom, just realized that a lot of the seals were a little too dry for my liking... Just going to re seal the whole thing, better safe than sorry ;-)
Thank you so much everyone!! <3



davefrombc said:


> Candu Glass Ltd 2345 Douglas Road Burnaby, British Columbia, V5C 5A9 Phone: 604-294-3781. Phone: 604-294-3751 - Fax: 604-294-3851


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

u should just get a new one, save the hassle


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

poo poo on that unless your fitting the bill daddy warbucks, keep plugging along kitten you'll get it,


Smallermouse said:


> u should just get a new one, save the hassle


----------

